# White poop??? Have you ever seen anything like this?



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

My baby has been sick all week, but mostly just congestion/low grade fever stuff (teething I think). This evening I changed her diaper and she had this white curdled milk looking poo. It was quite weird. I changed her diaper last before that and I didn't use any powder or diaper rash cream or anything, so it can't be that. It was wet in the back poo area like she had had an extremely wet bm that had soaked in and then the curdled milk looking stuff was sitting there. There wasn't much. It was just so weird.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

It sounds like maybe the milk went right through her...

I do remember reading that diarhea [sp??] can go along with teething. Would that mean that it isnt fully digested? I think that would explain the white poop...

Although, I can't say I've seen it before! But that's just my guess.


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

Is she nursing? The curdles in breastmilk poop are (if I recall correctly) undigested elements of the breastmilk.

My 6 week old has had a cold this week, and it's definately lighter, though not white.


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

That's what my dh suggested, but I didn't think that was possible. Hmmm... I guess you're probably right. It looked exactly like curdled milk, but I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Not to scare you or anything but you might want to keep an eye on white poop- in adults and infants it can be indictive of a liver condition-I can't remember what one I'm sorry-but I'd get her looked at just to be safe. I will do some research on it and post when I have more answers.


----------



## Vicitoria (Dec 17, 2004)

ds had white poop last week too. I walked out of the room to go to the bathroom and when I came back I said it smells like someone needs a diaper change. I looked across the room at what looked like spit up and then I realized it was poop! It shot right through his diaper and all over the floor. I didn't even know how to begin cleaning him up or the house or anything.

He had diarrea all last week. Finally on Saturday I pumped him full of rice cereal to harden it up and by Sunday we were back to regular poop. It was really acid all week. That was the only time I would say it was white. He has been teething as well with the low grade fever and extreme fussiness. The fever went WAY up though to 103 on Sunday. We had a reg well baby visit scheduled on Monday for a check up. He was OK but doc said ear was turning red and a high fever isn't teething but low grade can be. Ds hasn't been all together healthy for weeks so I went along with the anti-biotics he prescribed. Even before we went to the doc my inner voice was just telling me something isn't right. Regularly I would just let it ride but I decided to be cautious this time and filled the perscription. Of course on the third day the fever went down and a tooth appeared. Don't know if it's a coincidence. Doc said fevers last 3-5 days.

Hope baby is ok!


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Well, I took her to the dr this afternoon, just to be safe. I thought she was probably fine, but several ppl suggested that maybe I should take her just to check. She's had some respiratory problems and I wanted to make sure her lungs were clear and check for sinus infection. Anyway, it turns out she's fine, just an old-fashioned cold. The dr. doesn't think it's teething. She's been throwing up from the congestion. It's been pretty rough. I told the dr. about the white poo incident, but she didn't seem too concerned. I'll keep an eye on it. If it happens again, I'll definitely get her checked out.







Thanks everyone.


----------

